# Your Top Ten Movie Soundtracks?



## Bellinilover

If you had to choose ten favorite movie/TV soundtracks from your collection, what would they be? It's a hard choice, but mine are probably

1. *Poirot* (TV series) composed by Christopher Gunning
2. *Luther* (2003 film) composed by Richard Harvey
3. *Sherlock Holmes* (1980's TV series) composed by Patrick Gowers
4. *Schindler's List* composed by John Williams
5. *The Twilight Zone* (classic TV series) composed by Bernard Herrmann and others
6. *Murder on the Orient Express* (1970's film) composed by Richard Rodney Bennett
7. *Death on the Nile* (film version starring Peter Ustinov) composed by Nino Rota
8. *The King's Speech* composed by Alexandre Desplat
9. *Risen* composed by Roque Banos
10. *Inspector Morse* (TV series) composed by Barrington Pheloung


----------



## Zhdanov

1. Alexander Nevsky - _Prokofiev_
2. Ivan The Terrible - _Prokofiev_
3. Hamlet - _Shostakovich_
4. King Lear - _Shostakovich_
5. The Good The Bad The Ugly - _Morricone_
6. Once Upon A Time In The West - _Morricone_
7. The Karamazov Brothers - _Schwarz_
8. The Agony - _Schnittke_
9. Mowgli (animation movie) - _Gubaidullina_
10. Gypsies Are Found Near Heaven - _Doga_


----------



## Atrahasis

1. *The Lord of the Rings trilogy* composed by Howard Shore
2. *Schindler's List* composed by John Williams
3. *Alien³* composed by Elliot Goldenthal
4. *Gladiator* composed by Hans Zimmer
5. *Risen* composed by Roque Banos
6. *Blade Runner* - Vangelis
7. *The Mission* - Ennio Morricone
8. *The Lion in Winter* - John Barry
9. *Alien* - Jerry Goldsmith
10. *Bram Stoker's Dracula* - Wojciech Kilar

And many more...


----------



## QuietGuy

In no particular order:

E.T. -- John Williams
Schindler's List -- John Williams
The Reivers -- John Williams
How the West Was Won -- Alfred Newman
The Big Country -- Jerome Moross
Gone with the Wind -- Max Steiner
Now, Voyager -- Max Steiner
Route 66 (TV) -- Nelson Riddle
The Mission -- Ennio Morricone
Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse -- Previn


----------



## Bellinilover

Atrahasis said:


> 1. *The Lord of the Rings trilogy* composed by Howard Shore
> 2. *Schindler's List* composed by John Williams
> 3. *Alien³* composed by Elliot Goldenthal
> 4. *Gladiator* composed by Hans Zimmer
> 5. *Risen* composed by Roque Banos
> 6. *Blade Runner* - Vangelis
> 7. *The Mission* - Ennio Morricone
> 8. *The Lion in Winter* - John Barry
> 9. *Alien* - Jerry Goldsmith
> 10. *Bram Stoker's Dracula* - Wojciech Kilar
> 
> And many more...


I'm glad to see there's someone else here who likes _Risen_. It's a new score, but it instantly went onto my "favorites" list.

As for Jerry Goldsmith, his work for _The Twilight Zone_ TV series was great, too.


----------



## Atrahasis

Risen score is phenomenal. I like most of Jerry's work, but his Alien score
is particularly close to my heart. Top 10 list are difficult to make and mine would
probably be different if I wrote it now...


----------



## 13hm13

*Scores--some faves*

- Star Wars -- A New Hope (1977; Williams)
- Batman Begins (2005; Zimmer/Newton-Howard)
- King Kong (1976; Barry)
- The Black Hole (1979; Barry)
- Alien (1979; Goldsmith)
- Raiders of the Lost Ark (1981; Williams)
- The Empire Strikes Back (1980; Williams)
- The Elephant Man (1980; Morris)
- Superman (1978; Williams)
- When a Stranger Calls (1979; Kaparoff)


----------



## helenora

my very top one is 
*Godfather* (1972, Nino Rota)


----------



## Bellinilover

I just remembered that I left _Restoration_ by James Newton Howard (and Baroque composers like Henry Purcell) off my list. I'd probably put it on in place of _Inspector Morse._

John Morris' score for _The Elephant Man_ is great, too and deserves an honorable mention.


----------



## Vaneyes

10 today...Blade Runner, American Beauty, Lawrence of Arabia, The Magic Christian, Eyes Wide Shut, Barry Lyndon, Dangerous Liaisons, The Stunt Man, The Godfather II, Psycho.


----------



## Antiquarian

Let's see, I'm not going to include the usual suspects in this list, such as works by Prokoviev, Shostakovich, or Korngold in this rundown of my top ten, because they would be over represented.

Instead, in no particular order:

_Braveheart_ - James Horner, LSO
_Final Fantasy_ - Eliot Goldenthal, LSO
_Quo Vadis _- Miklós Rózsa, RPO
_Princess Mononoke_ - Joe Hisaishi 
_Antarctica_ - Vangelis (_Blade Runner_ is good too, but not quite as unified as this one.
_Akira_ - Geinoh Yamashirogumi 
_Batman_ - Nelson Riddle 
_The Red Violin_ - John Corigliano , Philharmonia Orchestra 
_Pirates of the Caribbean _ - Hans Zimmer 
_Atlantis_ - Eric Serra

Yeah, my top ten is all over the place.


----------



## znapschatz

When I was 10 years old, the Alfred Newman score for *Captain from Castile* at the Saturday afternoon matinee made such an impression on me that I stayed for the second showing just to hear it again. This brought me home much later than expected (no cell phones in them days) resulting in some form of parentally administered punishment, but I don't remember what that was, and at the time, cared less. I still don't regret it.


----------



## JAS

I could not possibly list just 10. But it seems amazing to me that any one list could include Miklos Rozsa and Hans Zimmer. Rozsa wrote glorious music that tied closely to the film and elevated the affect of every scene it accompanied, even movies that were not really worthy of the score they got. Hans Zimmer writes the musical equivalent of wallpaper, with no particular character and often no particular relevance to the movie. (In his defence, Zimmer is a response to the general decline of the art of making movies, not especially a cause.)


----------



## Isiah Thanu

So many are so good. I believe Kirk Douglas has just made it to 100 years old ( congrats,btw), and his film Spartacus has the best film composer, Alex North. The Spartacus soundtrack is brilliant, worthy to be heard on its own.
Other soundtracks- The Blue Max:Jaws:Close encounters...:Henry V:Most Morricone compositions.

As I say, so many...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

by Hans Zimmer. I don't know much about film-music but remember the music (and movie) from Alien creeped me out when I was 12


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Bellinilover said:


> If you had to choose ten favorite movie/TV soundtracks from your collection, what would they be? It's a hard choice, but mine are probably
> 
> 1. *Poirot* (TV series) composed by Christopher Gunning
> 2. *Luther* (2003 film) composed by Richard Harvey
> 3. *Sherlock Holmes* (1980's TV series) composed by Patrick Gowers
> 4. *Schindler's List* composed by John Williams
> 5. *The Twilight Zone* (classic TV series) composed by Bernard Herrmann and others
> 6. *Murder on the Orient Express* (1970's film) composed by Richard Rodney Bennett
> 7. *Death on the Nile* (film version starring Peter Ustinov) composed by Nino Rota
> 8. *The King's Speech* composed by Alexandre Desplat
> 9. *Risen* composed by Roque Banos
> 10. *Inspector Morse* (TV series) composed by Barrington Pheloung


I like your taste! I have the Poirot, Holmes and Christie film soundtracks on my player. You can hear the wheels of the Nile paddle steamer turning and the Orient Express has 1930s jazz, an abstract icy waste and the waltz! Brett's the definitive screen Holmes (Merrison on radio).


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Film scores - in no order

Alexander Nevsky (Prokofiev)
Ivan Grozny (Prokofiev)
The Lion in Winter
James Bond film scores
North by Northwest
Vertigo
Star Wars
The Neverending Story
The Lord of the Rings 
I'm excluding musicals,


----------



## helenora

from yesterday watched *"The swimmer" by Marvin Hamlisch*

one of the best themes for a movie


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Favorite is The Quiet Man. Others not in favorite order:

The Quiet Man (1952)
Stars and Stripes Forever (1952)
Ivanhoe (1952)
Picnic (1955)
Peyton Place (1957)
Song Without End (1960)
My Fair Lady (1964)
Dr. Zhivago (1965)
You Only Live Twice (1967)
Amadeus (1984)


----------



## Isiah Thanu

Haydn67 said:


> Song Without End (1960)
> 
> )


Ah yes, what a wonderful LP. Flogged it to death on my Dansette.My learning years in CM


----------

